# 50 gallon tank with chipped corner



## dynamicax (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi 

I have a 50 gallon tank with chipped corner, doesn't want to take the chance, and want to replace two panels ( front and back ). Can you recommend a repair service with starphire glass or any glass?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I repair tanks , call me tomorrow and I’ll get you a price 4164609922


----------

